# Large Sebae issue



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

So I just bought a pretty large sebae from the LFS. I have had him quarantined for almost 4 days now and he doesent look great.

The first two days he was large and full, the last two days he has been a bit smaller and his mouth seems to always be open, im trying to spot feed him mysis but he wont attach himself to anything. He just keeps getting himself flipped upside down. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Why is it being quarantined? 

Are the tentacles sticky at all?

Can you provide a picture?

Is it bleached?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Guy said:


> Why is it being quarantined?
> 
> Are the tentacles sticky at all?
> 
> ...



1.) I quarantine all livestock especially anemones and sea apples. better to lose a 70 dollar anemone then a 2,000 tank.
2.) very sticky
3.) yes maybe tonight
4.) yes sadly he is almost pure white with purple tips.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like you understand that bleached Anemone are already starting off in poor condition. It's hard to find one that's not white these days. It's good news that it's sticky, that mean there is hope. Since it's white it will not be able to tolerate intense lighting and will require a lot of supplemental food until it grows more Zooxanthellae.

Unfortunately the extra feedings mean there's going to be a lot of nutrients in the water. If it were me I would feed it a lot every other day. By a lot I mean feed it until it stops accepting food. On the days it's not being fed I would perform water changes to remove all the waste it's going to produce. A large Sebae can eat bay scallops and chopped table shrimp or any other meaty seafood.


----------

